# calling all reefers..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

surfing the web and i came up with this setup...

DROOL

amazing is all i can say the regal shot is superb..


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yah, seen that one.. its on www.reefcentral.com

last month's was supernice too


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

damn, u guys are tempting me to dabble in salt,

soooooooooooooooo tempting,

musssssssssssst resist urges


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not only is he the owner of a great tank, he's a great photographer too!

Those mushrooms are incredible, and I finally see the appeal of the hard corals (but I'm still avoiding them myself :laugh: )


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that is one amazing set up there


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

very nice, but im not a fan of stoneys


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that is really cool, but it must cost a fortune!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

man i cannot wait to get my own tank up and running


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooah

thats fuckin crazy


----------

